# greek language courses free



## mamfart (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi there,

Does anybody know if there is still any chance to find any place, any school who is providing greek language courses for free? It use to be sponsored by EU now I am not sure if this option still exist. If not any suggestions about cheap schools?


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi mam... Ive a close friend who did the free course (from a college in Zografo I think) and he finished last spring. He heard that it will not be repeated, due to cost cutting... he received his certificate, and considered enrolling for another course (not sure what subject) because he liked having the 'student card', since he could have ½ price transport tickets, and free entry to museums etc, and very low price canteen meals at the school.
Hmmm... I feel another thread coming on...


----------



## Georgina_ (May 18, 2011)

KOUKLARA75 said:


> Ηι,
> Here are a few places that u can get "Free" Greek Languages courses in Athens:


Hi there,

Maybe anybody have any info about free courses in Crete, Iraklio?

Cheers, 
J.


----------



## Georgina_ (May 18, 2011)

Thank you very much :clap2:! I have send them inquery.
Na'ste kala!

PS. Why moderator deleted our messages?


----------



## KOUKLARA75 (Oct 13, 2011)

no prob!!glad I could help!


----------



## Georgina_ (May 18, 2011)

KOUKLARA75 said:


> no prob!!glad I could help!



Kouklara, 
Could you please send me this info about the school in to my privat e-mail please? moderator has deleted our messages ... I lost info...


----------



## Croatica (Oct 14, 2010)

mamfart said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anybody know if there is still any chance to find any place, any school who is providing greek language courses for free? It use to be sponsored by EU now I am not sure if this option still exist. If not any suggestions about cheap schools?


the EU sponsored one has been discontinued for now due to lack of budget. However, there are some options recently mentioned in a FaceBook group "Foreign girls in Athens". I am attending one in Paleo Faliro but they have already started with the lessons. Here's the contact info, maybe you can still join, give them a call:

"Leonteios"
Γενική Διεύθυνση 
Γυμνάσιο - Λύκειο 
Τηλέφωνο: 2109418011
Fax 2109418079 ή 2109426570 
Email: [email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## osteopam (Oct 31, 2011)

We were told that the Demos was going to provide Greek lessons a couple of winters ago but they never materialised. Its really hard to find a teacher. There are plenty of people who speak good English but I do think it is a real advantage to have someone who is a proper language teacher. 

I can manage to speak Greek when its involved with my work but that's quite specific, its not so easy to speak generally.


----------

